

Ask HN:Anyone interested in decompilers? - vineet7kumar

Hi,
I worked on a very basic C decompiler during my undergrad. Somehow I moved on to other stuff and left the project. Today I was just browsing through my old code and came across it and all the reference material I collected for it. 
Now I again feel the urge to restart my project (I hope the urge stays long enough :P ).
Just wanted to know if there are any fellow HNers  interested in decompiler stuff .
======
devmonk
May not help, but based on this (even though it is a few years old):
[http://stackoverflow.com/questions/193896/whats-a-good-c-
dec...](http://stackoverflow.com/questions/193896/whats-a-good-c-decompiler)

You may want to look at joining up with these guys (this looks fairly
interesting): <http://boomerang.sourceforge.net/>

Or these guys: <http://www.hex-rays.com/decompiler.shtml>

(btw- I am more into Java decompiling (as a user). For Java, I've used Jad but
it looks like there are a few others:
[http://stackoverflow.com/questions/31353/is-jad-the-best-
jav...](http://stackoverflow.com/questions/31353/is-jad-the-best-java-
decompiler) and a number of people like JD: <http://java.decompiler.free.fr/>
)

~~~
vineet7kumar
Hi devmonk, Thanks for the useful reply. I actually did check with Boomerang
guys during my undergrad days. Boomerang project has been there for quite
sometime and it is great stuff. But as far as I remember the guys who worked
on it eventually moved on to other stuff. I will have to check if someone is
still running this project.

